# Remembrance Poppy?



## glamourpuss (4 November 2010)

Hi 
I'm new to hunting, having only started this year. I appreciate that it is wrong to wear a buttonhole hunting however at this time of year I constantly wear a remembrance poppy. 
I was wondering whether it would be acceptable to wear it on my hunting coat?  It would just be a traditional paper one not one of the huge gawdy affairs you can buy now. 

I've asked 2 people: 1 said that it would be fine, another said that it would be frowned upon. 

It is something that is quite important to me so even if it isn't 'the fashion' or 100% ideal I would rather wear it but then again being new I don't want to do some major faux pas. 

Any comments or thoughts would be appreciated. 
Thank you


----------



## MissySmythe (4 November 2010)

It is absolutely correct to wear your remembrance poppy at this time of year. Wear it with pride!


----------



## Dogstar (4 November 2010)

People have always worn poppies in their hunt coats at this time of year with my pack. Until they go flying off of course! We also remember the fallen at the meet at the appropriate time. I really cannot see why there would be anything wrong with this..


----------



## glamourpuss (4 November 2010)

Thank you. I thought it would be fine and the person who said it wasn't was talking out of their bum.....

TBH it is something that I feel so strongly about I would have worn it anyway.


----------



## MissySmythe (4 November 2010)

Dogstar said:



			People have always worn poppies in their hunt coats at this time of year with my pack. Until they go flying off of course! We also remember the fallen at the meet at the appropriate time. I really cannot see why there would be anything wrong with this..
		
Click to expand...

Best thing is to stitch it on, also better than being stabbed by a pin in case of a tumble!


----------



## glamourpuss (4 November 2010)

MissySmythe said:



			Best thing is to stitch it on, also better than being stabbed by a pin in case of a tumble!
		
Click to expand...

Ooooh thank you thats a great tip!


----------



## AML (4 November 2010)

A gentleman I know, also puts a poppy on his horses bridle, as a remembrance to all the horses and animals that perished. A nice touch I thought.


----------



## Simsar (4 November 2010)

Yes well done, please please wear your poppy with pride.


----------



## Alec Swan (4 November 2010)

There can never be a time,  when failing to remember the fallen,  no matter whether they had two legs or four,  could be considered appropriate.  Wear your poppy with pride,  always.

Alec.


----------



## MissySmythe (4 November 2010)

AML said:



			A gentleman I know, also puts a poppy on his horses bridle, as a remembrance to all the horses and animals that perished. A nice touch I thought.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed a nice touch, lovely idea.


----------



## Mike007 (4 November 2010)

It is more than just ok to wear your poppy. At this time ,it is part of turning out correctly in my opinion. I cant quite fathom out how anyone could think it wrong.Wear your poppy with pride.


----------



## glamourpuss (4 November 2010)

Thank you everyone else who posted. I have stitched a poppy to my jacket and I will be wearing it with pride. 

I might even add one to my horses bridle, that is a lovely idea which hits home after reading 'War Horse' recently.


----------



## Weezy (4 November 2010)

I am afraid I actually frown upon people WITHOUT poppies!


----------



## MissySmythe (4 November 2010)

Weezy said:



			I am afraid I actually frown upon people WITHOUT poppies!
		
Click to expand...

Glad you said it! Have tried not to raise an eyebrow but I simply can't keep it down. lol


----------



## MissySmythe (4 November 2010)

glamourpuss said:



			Thank you everyone else who posted. I have stitched a poppy to my jacket and I will be wearing it with pride. 

I might even add one to my horses bridle, that is a lovely idea which hits home after reading 'War Horse' recently.
		
Click to expand...

How lovely! And I think your bridle addition is also lovely. If you have read the book, you must try to see War Horse in theatre . It is SO amazing. So moving! 
Also the animals in war memorial in Park Lane is worth a visit if you get to do that. Remember them all.


----------



## lauraandjack (4 November 2010)

Lots of them were in evidence at our opening meet last sat.


----------



## star (4 November 2010)

yup, always wear my poppy this time of year.


----------



## Alec Swan (5 November 2010)

We're actually not such a bad lot,  are we?!!  

Alec.

MissyS,  War Horse is staggering. a.


----------



## Serenity087 (5 November 2010)

I am off to see War Horse in Feb...

But, on the topic of Poppies, there IS a Purple Poppy which is specifically to remember Animals in War.  However, the only ones I have found thus far are only available from Animal Aid.

They might not be hunting's best friend, but I think we can all unite to remember the sacrifice of those who did not chose to go to war, but were bought or bred for it.


----------



## Simsar (5 November 2010)

Perhaps we should look into how to be at meets offering poppies for a donation, now isn't that good english!!!!!  Alec please word that.  In a mucking fuddle


----------



## boneo (5 November 2010)

Without wishing to Hi-jack this forum, I am minded that, many years ago, when I hunted with the Holcombe, it was a tradition to wear a small bunch of violets at the opening meet, both men and women. Is this tradition still in vogue, or has it died out?


----------



## Simsar (5 November 2010)

OMG yes had forgotten about that sorry to say.  I  used to wear a cornflower too.

I still do when showing hunters but not many do that either.


----------



## Alec Swan (5 November 2010)

Simsar said:



			Perhaps we should look into offering poppies in return for a donation.
		
Click to expand...

Is that what you meant?!  I wouldn't worry too much,  Im sure that it made sense,  as it was!!

Alec.


----------



## Simsar (5 November 2010)

Fanx! LOl. xx

Terence Stamp what a great actor.x


----------



## CrazyMare (5 November 2010)

At one Quorn meet, around the 11th November, there was a man with a box of poppies and a can for donations - was lovely to look around and see every mounted follower and every foot follower with a poppy.


----------



## MissySmythe (5 November 2010)

Wouldn't it be a lovely idea if all meets collected donations for the British Legion and all followers wore poppies?
Any volunteers to help can make contact with the British Legion here

http://www.poppy.org.uk/support-us/be-a-poppy-collector

or get in touch with your local branch..


----------



## Alec Swan (5 November 2010)

Simsar said:



			Fanx! LOl. xx

Terence Stamp what a great actor.x
		
Click to expand...

Terence stamp couldn't act his way out of a wet paper bag,  though I accept that in his youth he was considered to be very pretty!!  You wouldn't believe the scrapes which I've "acted" my way out of!!  Perhaps that's what H meant,  with his caption!  Perhaps Warhol was right,  who knows?!  

Is the Padds off out tonight?  I do hope so.

Alec.


----------



## Countrygirl (8 November 2010)

I agree that those who do not wear poppies should be the ones frowned upon.
Everyone should were their poppies with pride, it is traditional to wear poppies at opening meets as a mark of respect for those who lost their lives. 
Wearing a poppy nowadays is not only remembering those lost in the 1st and 2nd world war but those who have lost their lives and been badly injured more recently. Their selflessness must be  acknowledged and we all should be eternally gratefull to them.


----------



## mastermax (8 November 2010)

We wear our poppies with pride at this time of year. We remember with sadness all those that have fallen through all conflicts. Our big old bus, the horsebox has a poppy on her front grill also! I agree that people without their poppies would be frowned upon. Go girl and wear it with pride. x


----------



## mon (8 November 2010)

when i hacked out yesterday i put a poppy in my mares plaited forelock an got a few nice comments just fed it through then banded.


----------



## steadyeddy (8 November 2010)

Definately ok to wear it!


----------



## Herne (18 November 2010)

Definitely wear poppies from the Opening Meet up until Remembrance Sunday (and not thereafter).

We always have the British Legion collecting at our Opening Meet and the Cap and Field Money for the day goes to them (best part of a thousand pounds this year).

A gentleman should doff his cap whilst riding past a War Memorial at any time of year.


----------



## Judgemental (18 November 2010)

Herne said:



			Definitely wear poppies from the Opening Meet up until Remembrance Sunday (and not thereafter).

We always have the British Legion collecting at our Opening Meet and the Cap and Field Money for the day goes to them (best part of a thousand pounds this year).

A gentleman should doff his cap whilst riding past a War Memorial at any time of year.
		
Click to expand...

One did not know that, thank you Herne.


----------

